# Found a Chihuahua, what to feed?



## brindlebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I found a Chihuahua late last night and haven't been successful in finding her owner yet. 

I am used to bigger dogs and am a little unsure of what to feed her. 

She seems to be a teacup, she is extremely small! 

Until I hopefully find her human, what is a proper diet for her. She isn't a puppy and she isn't ancient. I imagine she is about 5-7, but that is just a guess on my part! 

Any and all suggestions are much appreciated!

Oh, and I am on a few greyhound lists and they have a section for lost greys - do you have anything like that her where I can post her info?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Posting it just like you are doing in Chi Chat will work. Are you in the State's or the US? In the US you can feed Wellness Core (Petco) or Royal Canine Chihuahua (PetsMart). I am sure other's will give some other food ideas for you ;-) What do you feed your big dogs?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Aww..well I am glad someone found her and took her in for the time being! She doesn't have tags or anything like that on her? Perhaps she is microchipped?? Wellness is a really good dog food I don't feed Bella that, but I have heard many great things about it!! Good luck and I hope that everything works out well and you find her owner!!


----------



## brindlebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Posting it just like you are doing in Chi Chat will work. Are you in the State's or the US? In the US you can feed Wellness Core (Petco) or Royal Canine Chihuahua (PetsMart). I am sure other's will give some other food ideas for you ;-) What do you feed your big dogs?


Hi yes, I am in MO. Thank you, I will check the Royal Canine Chihuahua at PetsMart tomorrow.




Bella Luna said:


> Aww..well I am glad someone found her and took her in for the time being! She doesn't have tags or anything like that on her? Perhaps she is microchipped?? Wellness is a really good dog food I don't feed Bella that, but I have heard many great things about it!! Good luck and I hope that everything works out well and you find her owner!!


It was so weird, I let our other 3 dogs out - 2 greyhounds and a German Shepherd puppy around 11:30pm last night. Temperature was in the 20's with about 2-3 inches of snow on the ground. I checked on the dogs a few minutes later to call them in and was surprised to see all 3 still up on the deck by the back door. They were trying to get at something (not to hurt it, just nosey  ) and the poor little thing was barking her head off! 

She was right on the ledge, and one step back and she would of fell off the deck on the stairway leading to the basement. My heart about stopped, and I was frantic trying to herd my 3 back in. 

I have a big heavy cement statue of a laying down greyhound that I have sort of blocking the ledge and she was on the other side of the statue, right on the edge of the ledge. I ran inside and got a blanket, so I am running like a fool in the yard to the garden on the side of the deck, one sock on, the other foot barefoot, a wet head and in my pjs, and the little dog moved to the front of the back door to get away from me. (Can't say I blame her!  ) I shoved the blanket in behind her, blocking her path back to the ledge and ran back around to the deck.

She willingly let me pick her up (I was afraid because I thought she would bite me and also I would scare her and she would accidentally fall off the deck on the the concrete stairs below), but she was the sweetest thing. I kept her wrapped in the blanket for awhile and she kept dozing off.

I am afraid to mix her with my 3 dogs and 2 cats for fear she will get hurt by roughness. I have her separated, but a couple times the puppy snuck in and the little chi barked up a storm!

I tried finding her owner all day - put an ad on Craigslist, an online ad in our newspaper, posted on PetFinder and posted in our neighborhood yahoo group. I called and made a report with the APA, and also called Animal Control and the Humane Society to make a found report, but they have to call you back. Still no calls from them, so haven't been able to list her there. This evening I drove her to our vet and she isn't microchipped.  I think tomorrow I will put a couple posters at the main intersections by our house. I want to be vague, because I don't want someone with shady intentions to claim her.

I do want to find her owner as I know I would be frantic with worry if one of my dogs/cats were lost. I hate to think someone purposely put her in our yard, especially the late hour and the weather. It's just amazing to me that she had to enter from the alley under a privacy fence gate and found her way up to the deck!

I found her on my birthday, maybe she is a gift, but I don't know it yet! 

Yikes, this is a novel of a reply - so sorry!


----------



## brindlebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

Here she is - please ignore my mom's bed head. :tongue3:


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

brindlebaby said:


> I found her on my birthday, maybe she is a gift, but I don't know it yet!


Could be. Life is funny!

What do you feed your guys. She may just be able to eat that. I think PetSmart probably has some better(IMO) choices than Royal Canin. I don't really like their foods. Anyway whatever it is its better than nothing for a little bit. Even if you just pick up some good canned foods that will last a couple of days while you try to find the owner (incase some one does step forward you wont have a bunch of food on your hands).

Good luck!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm from the UK and use to work with the police and we had a lot of lost dogs reported etc, as a lot of people tend to go to police stations if their dogs are lost !! The law here is also if you find a dog and its not claimed within 28 days (after being reported to the relevant authorities) that dog becomes yours!!!

With regards to advertising her.. Give a very vague description dont put any distinguishing marks down.. if the owner is hers and she has been well treated she would know she is the owner, they should also have photos etc If you are concerned at all about the intentions do not release her to them until they bring proof!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is very sweet, it looks like your mum has already fallen in love with her


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is lovely, thank god you found her!
Maybe even put adds up in other local vets offices?
You seem to be doing everything you can anyway.

Hope you find her owner and they love that little girl, if not maybe it was fate. xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'd give Royal Canin mini. Available from pets at home. Mine doesn't sell the Chihuahua one.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG how lucky is she that you found her. If you get to keep her how lucky are you lol.

Good Luck in finding the owner
She looks a little sweetie xx


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Too cute for words! With so many people abandoning their pets for not being able to afford to care for them I hope this one is just lost. If not looks like she is in a loving environment. Personally if one of my girls was lost I would have done everything you have done to find the owner. Blessings on you for your kindness.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she is gorgeous. i hope you find her owner x


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Aww what a crazy story! I am so glad your dogs found her because she would have certainly froze to death. Seems like your mom loves her, if you can't find her owner maybe your mom would like her.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

How kind of you to make such an effort to find her owner. I too would be frantic if Quigley got lost. I have no doubt God placed this Chi in your loving arms for what ever reason. She would not be alive if not for you.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww. I would feel blessed to find such a lovely little dog!hope everything works out!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohhh she's adorable!  Could be a gift, you never know. I wish you luck finding the owners but if not, then she is surely a gift :0)
I would like to say holy smokes! This is like the second or thrird time I have seen on this forum people who have found Chihuahua's....how come My luck is so bad I can't find one!? lol
Keep us posted on what happens with her. How does she get along with you big ones? I wonder what they think of this tiny lil thing thats in their home all of a sudden hehehe


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is so precious. You are so kind trying to find her rightful owner. Please keep us posted. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Ohhh she's adorable!  Could be a gift, you never know. I wish you luck finding the owners but if not, then she is surely a gift :0)
> I would like to say holy smokes! This is like the second or thrird time I have seen on this forum people who have found Chihuahua's....how come My luck is so bad I can't find one!? lol
> Keep us posted on what happens with her. How does she get along with you big ones? I wonder what they think of this tiny lil thing thats in their home all of a sudden hehehe


I'm with you Tracilea. I havent purchased a chi yet but i keep finding dogs and cats yet no chihuahua :-( i guess i should be happy because in the weather we NYers are having a chi wouldnt last too long outside. But still... it would be exciting lol

What a lucky chi to have been found by such a caring person.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Were you able to have her checked for a microchip - did I miss that ?

Chi's are surprisingly tough. Small but mighty as they say 
You don't need to worry too much about her playing with the bigger dogs.

I have a larger dog ( 50 pounds ) and she plays with Lola ( 5 pounds ) 24 hours a day They get rough, and Lola squeeks like a squeeky toy, but 
SHE is the one running back for more, and instigating things.

Just keep an eye on them. Just be careful how you handle her.
They can decide they want to jump from your arms - so always have a hold
of her in a way that she can't leap out of your arms.

I hope you can keep her


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

From the pictures she looks well cared for and in good body weight. Is she thin? Nails really long? Look unkept? If not, then she's probably just lost and I'd like to think her family is going crazy looking for her. 

Good for you for trying to find her owners. Hard to believe someone would dump such a cutie and in the snow. 

What do you feed your big dogs? She can probably eat what they are as long as it's a high quality food.

How is she doing this morning? 

Can you get more pictures of her? Maybe of her body so we can see what she looks like?

Bless you for getting her out of the weather and into a nice warm house.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Quinn on the Royal Canine but only mentioned it as it may be easier access and it isnt a horrible food, If you do keep her I would find a premium dog food for her. We can help you with that a little later but I am hooked on Wellness Core myself ;-)

You need to be VERY careful if you have her on sites like Craigslist. Did you post a picture of her? If so then take it down, if not then make them describe her to a T as well as give you her name and see if she responds...there are all types of predators on the classifieds, etc... that will want her for terrible reasons and they will tell you lies's for instance...my little girl lost her and she has been distraught without her.

As for her being around the other dogs, I would allow her to be crated and allow the other dogs to move freely in the room so she will get used to them. Greyhounds have a high prey drive so until your sure then I wouldnt let them out together and even then I would only let them together supervised (for at least a few weeks just to be safe ;-) )


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I agree with Quinn on the Royal Canine but only mentioned it as it may be easier access and it isnt a horrible food, If you do keep her I would find a premium dog food for her. We can help you with that a little later but I am hooked on Wellness Core myself ;-)
> 
> You need to be VERY careful if you have her on sites like Craigslist. Did you post a picture of her? If so then take it down, if not then make them describe her to a T as well as give you her name and see if she responds...there are all types of predators on the classifieds, etc... that will want her for terrible reasons and they will tell you lies's for instance...my little girl lost her and she has been distraught without her.
> 
> As for her being around the other dogs, I would allow her to be crated and allow the other dogs to move freely in the room so she will get used to them. Greyhounds have a high prey drive so until your sure then I wouldnt let them out together and even then I would only let them together supervised (for at least a few weeks just to be safe ;-) )


Really good advice there. Get proof if an owner comes forward like pictures they should have of her. Anyone could come forward to claim her otherwise. Mind you I'd expect you'd know by the way she greets them lol. 

She does look weel cared for so her owner must be out there in a state looking for her.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

she is soooo beautiful, what a sweet little thing, i do hope u find her rightful owner, if they are deserving, if not and they have dumped her, i think it is fate that she ended up in your yard! i am sure the outcome will be great. xx would love to be kept informed.xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so sweet looking would love to see more pics.Hopefully you can find her owner,if not she has a good home with you.I would let her meet the cats and mabe the greyhounds has long as they ain't hyper.The puppy might not be a good idea.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Tracilea said:


> I would like to say holy smokes! This is like the second or thrird time I have seen on this forum people who have found Chihuahua's....how come My luck is so bad I can't find one!? lol


I know....I always think how lucky to be given or to find a chi!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

This happened to me a year ago, when I found my chi Lourdes, I did everything I could to find her owners back then: police stations, local vets, posters, rescues, discussion boards, SPSA's and adds on several websites, basically I just wrote on the add - Small dog found in ...... area + date when i found her, contact me for more details! But nobody claimed her, I just got lots of people wanting her because she was small, but I kept her at the end and I really believe that this was meant to be  just like she fall from the sky directly in my arms 

Good luck whatever happens, you are very good for trying to find her owners and taking care of her


----------

